# Bi-Amping my front speakers?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, Now that i have my Onkyo TX SR805 I have the option of bi-amping my mains. What real advantage will I really see by dong this as I have never done this before I don't know if its worth the trouble?
I am currently using my Samson servo 4 channel amp to power the mains bridged so its 240watts per channel.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I do not believe you will percieve any advantage. OTOH, you can try it free and/or read all the threads which already discuss this.

Kal


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i've bi-amped my full tower speakers (BETA 50) with a multichannel Rotel RMB1077 (100wpc) ... and I heard absolutely no difference.

i much preferred the larger amp instead of the bi-amped setup.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

mike c said:


> i've bi-amped my full tower speakers (BETA 50) with a multichannel Rotel RMB1077 (100wpc) ... and I heard absolutely no difference.
> 
> i much preferred the larger amp instead of the bi-amped setup.


I have also biamped with the same large amps and, imho, there is no difference once the mono amp is sufficient to the task.

Kal


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I have also biamped with the same large amps and, imho, there is no difference once the mono amp is sufficient to the task.
> 
> Kal


yeah, I started with the receivers (85wpc and 120wpc) powering the towers ... then moved to a bridged 180wpc Rotel RMB1066 ... i got an improvement there (2.0), but after I bought the 1077 ... there was no more "upgrade" in SQ.

it was also during my use of the 3 channel amp that I discovered that it is still the front two channels eating the most wattage ... the center (even though the vocals and dialogue all come out there) did not require as much wattage.

i am now using bridged behringer a500's for the front soundstage. (360wpc) i don't need it, but it's fun to not be worried about clipping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I will just leave well enough alone for now.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

What features does this reciever have that makes it suitable for bi-amping? with basic pre-outs you will still need an active X-over and speakers designed for bi-amping to make it worthwhile.

Bi-amping can yeild significant benifits if you have setup up your X-over properly. Some people just run 2amps from their pre's and dont use crossovers which will yeild vitrually no difference. Others go to the trouble of using standalone active x-overs which give superior control over each driver and its subsequent output.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo has crossovers built in that are adjustable but I would have to use the receivers built in amps to achieve this (130watts) is plenty. I really wanted to help off load the receivers amps by using my outboard Samson servo amp.
So I think I may just leave it the way I have it (powering my Mission 765's) as it still sounds fantastic.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I went ahead and tried biamping my speakers because I have an Onkyo 875 which has the same capability. I did not notice one bit of difference at all except more clutter behind my video cabinet


----------

